# Goodbye, Panther



## Carmel

Some of you may know I do volunteer work with FeLV and FIV cats... I've known several that have passed away, I cared about them all, but felt it wasn't really my place to crowd the forum with their deaths. However, Panther was special. He was my favourite cat there, and I'm sure the favourite of many other people over the years as well. 

He died on Sunday (January 20th, 2013). He'd just finished eating some chicken and was with two people who knew him well when he suddenly collapsed. That's not the worst way to go.

He wasn't my cat, but he was everyone's cat. He was friendly with every cat, even meaner ones got along with Panther because he was so passive. He always had a snuggle buddy with him. He would follow you around waiting for you to sit so he could warm your lap and was the type of cat that always brightened your day.

He was sort of a mascot for the cats of FIV and FeLV as he had been at the cat sanctuary for over 10 years. He was 15 or 16 years old which shows that neither diagnosis, or even a double whammy like he had, is a lost cause. He lived a long, good life there with love from many different people and kitties.

RIP, Panther. You'll be deeply missed.


----------



## Marcia

He was a very handsome kitty and I am sorry for your loss! I agree there are worse ways to die then on a full tummy of chicken! May is memory live on a very long time. I'm sure he was a great inspiration to all that knew him.


----------



## Nan

Aww, I'm sorry. He sounds like he provided comfort to other cats and people.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am sorry to hear that. I am sure he knew he was loved by you and the others at the Sanctuary.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry to hear about Panther (he does look like one!) He must have loved being surrounded by people who cared about him so much and who made sure that he had a good, long and happy life.


----------



## Arianwen

Be well, Panther - enjoy yourself.

carmel, you are a good person!


----------



## StrikeEagle

I agree. Carmel you have a good heart, God bless you.

Panther was a beautiful cat and he was in good hands.......You will be having lots of little friends welcoming you in the afterlife....

Stay strong.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

Such a strong name for such a sweet looking little guy. I'm truly sorry for your loss. It sounds like he brightened many people's day human and feline.
Hugs to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## razzle

So sorry for your loss. It's ok to list any cat who dies. Every cat counts. It sounds like he had a wonderful life at the sanctuary. Bless you for helping those kitties.

Kathy


----------



## Carmel

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Here's a few other precious cats I'll miss: Jasper (my semi-feral cat was named after him), Zoe, Hubert, Sesna, Jeremy, Stavia, Pumpkin.

There's always more to come.


----------



## katehasl

I'm so sorry. We get cats with fiv at the shelter I volunteer at from time yo time and they are always the sweetest cats there. They get lots of love and attention from us before they get adopted by some lucky person. It's not hard to become attached to them. It sounds like your shelter did an awesome job providing panther with a loving safe place to live out his life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

